
Death Stranding ( Hideo Kojima ) – Game Awards 2016 Trailer - jspekken
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6goa1pI_az8&feature=youtu.be
======
jlebrech
and we still have no idea what it's about. marketing 101

